# Urgently Seeking Info on Welsh Cob



## Deefa (18 November 2009)

I am in search of anyone who has any info on this Welsh cob
He is approx 13yr old and has a freezemark JAC on his shoulder. we currently own him but want to find some history
Chestnut with flaxen mane and tail,, white face
Approx 14.2


----------



## Luci07 (18 November 2009)

Dont the freezemark people have some info? presume his passport wasn't any help?


----------

